# Audi SatNav retrofit available



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Is now available for the same price as new option @ £1500


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Is this as a stand alone Sat Nav? or as the full tech pack?


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Any source available for this?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just an email I got at work saying TT retrofit Sat Nav... The words used are 'activation if satellite navigation function'


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

If this is the SD card Sat nav then that's disappointing.

Won't be buying


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I suspect this is just the SD sat nav which is very poor defo won't be the full tech pack.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

After discussing with Mr R, another member of this forum I emailed my local Audi, the price quoted was £1640, they gave very little detail though. I am trying to ascertain which version of navigation this is. Apparently there's a lot of kit that needs to be installed, so do with that info what you will. I'll update once I know more details.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> If this is the SD card Sat nav then that's disappointing.
> 
> Won't be buying


Not surprising as they want people to spec tech from new. Won't bother.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd wager they don't care when you pay.... hence the option.
But i would say it's been priced this way to ensure they are not upsetting customers who have already paid for it.

Whichever way you look at it, it's always more expensive to do stuff post build than during.


----------



## Bigbird104 (Feb 9, 2016)

What a disappointment  I think they have missed the point a bit. If priced sensibly loads of people would probably have it fitted but at £1600 you would have to get lost a lot to justify that.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking at the tech pack, sat nav is the only thing you really get anyway. audi connect isn't exactly a major reason for buying it.

Either way, definitely a shame. I doubt many people will buy it.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok so I got a reply from Audi today. They only do one version of navigation on the mk3 TT so it will be the same high line nav as if you spec'd it at build. No other tech pack additions though for that price just the sat nav, so no connect or anything like that. £1643.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

elboobio said:


> Ok so I got a reply from Audi today. They only do one version of navigation on the mk3 TT so it will be the same high line nav as if you spec'd it at build. No other tech pack additions though for that price just the sat nav, so no connect or anything like that. £1643.


£1643 with which Audi dealership?!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I contacted both Stoke Audi, not sure which dealership this is and Synter Audi both quoted the same price and they got the info from Audi UK


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bigbird104 said:


> What a disappointment  I think they have missed the point a bit. If priced sensibly loads of people would probably have it fitted but at £1600 you would have to get lost a lot to justify that.


Disappointment for whom? I'm sure Audi would say others have missed the point..
At the expense of losing sales of the Nav option on new cars? Having lots of unhappy existing owners who would claim they wouldnt have ordered if they knew? They would have to sell this at 3:1 ratio to get the same revenue. That sounds like a secure financial model. People were just trying to convince themselves it would be cheap.

Makes perfect sense, those that missed the chance to spec at new or bought a car secondhand now have a chance to purchase the option too if they so desire. I'm sure they will generate sales from this move.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Bigbird104 said:
> 
> 
> > What a disappointment  I think they have missed the point a bit. If priced sensibly loads of people would probably have it fitted but at £1600 you would have to get lost a lot to justify that.
> ...


I have to agree with you. It's expensive but at the time of purchase thought there may be a cheaper option, as there isn't then this is my only option so I'm considering it now.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Isn't this the price for the Tech Pack but just retrofit SatNav? If so a bit of a shocker...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

They don't really have any incentive to drop the price.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I suppose they didn't even have to offer it at all. So it's one of those, if you want it, cough up.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

it was always a possibility that they would price it high. I know a couple of very techy owners have been able to configure mobile phone mirroring in the VC but it all looks a bit complicated for me so i"ll stick with Waze.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

All seems quite odd. This retrofit and activation of Nav surely can't include the Tech pack, unless the media unit in the glovebox is being upgraded to include a SIM card slot?

The Tech pack from factory has been reduced by £300 so maybe it's not been as successful as Audi hoped and their strategy is to sting owners that don't have it but now want it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hows it a sting? You don't have to pay for it be it from new or used....


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

I wouldn't want to weigh in too strongly but I'm not surprised at all by the price.

On one hand I'm sure Audi would like £500 from lots of existing owners that would have liked it but bought a stock / 2nd hand car, but you also have to consider that they won't want people to go in to a dealership next week and sepc up a car without tech pack and then retrofit Sat Nav at dealership as soon as the car turns up! It just doesn't work from a financial point of view to have the Sat Nav retrofit quite a lot cheaper than Tech Pack factory option.

I also think there is also some fuzzy understanding around the difference between Sat Nav and Tech Pack. I have a April 2015 car so I have the Sat Nav but not the Audi Connect / Google Maps part of the tech pack - meaning I don't have a SIM card slot. I can still use the Connect website to get map updates and turn speed cam database into a POI list and import it via SD card, it's still a very well performing sat nav - it's just not got the extra toys on it!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Once you've used the Tech Pack in the TT and then try the SD card nav you will seem see how rubbish the SD nav is. Audi Connect is for the future trust me! Folk on here are always banging on about the tech pack costing to much. When you spend 30K on an Audi another £1500 really isn't that much for what you get! I also notice it's the people who don't have the tech pack who seem to rubbish it. Maybe the people who don't have the tech pack could get together with the fools who are buying the 1.8L TT and bang on all together :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

In other words...

Put up,shut up,or use a Tom-Tom :lol:


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

SpaceMunkey said:


> I wouldn't want to weigh in too strongly but I'm not surprised at all by the price.
> 
> On one hand I'm sure Audi would like £500 from lots of existing owners that would have liked it but bought a stock / 2nd hand car, but you also have to consider that they won't want people to go in to a dealership next week and sepc up a car without tech pack and then retrofit Sat Nav at dealership as soon as the car turns up! It just doesn't work from a financial point of view to have the Sat Nav retrofit quite a lot cheaper than Tech Pack factory option.
> 
> I also think there is also some fuzzy understanding around the difference between Sat Nav and Tech Pack. I have a April 2015 car so I have the Sat Nav but not the Audi Connect / Google Maps part of the tech pack - meaning I don't have a SIM card slot. I can still use the Connect website to get map updates and turn speed cam database into a POI list and import it via SD card, it's still a very well performing sat nav - it's just not got the extra toys on it!


The nav activation they're offering isn't an SD card navigation system like on the A3. It's the same navigation unit that's part of the tech pack, just without connect. I'm not sure connect is the future to be honest, if it was they wouldn't have spec'd the new Audi's with the Android Auto platform like the new A4. I think they'd make more money having a mobile phone integration as an optional extra than their own sat nav/media player/Twitter options that they had available for the TT.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Once you've used the Tech Pack in the TT and then try the SD card nav you will seem see how rubbish the SD nav is. Audi Connect is for the future trust me! Folk on here are always banging on about the tech pack costing to much. When you spend 30K on an Audi another £1500 really isn't that much for what you get! I also notice it's the people who don't have the tech pack who seem to rubbish it. Maybe the people who don't have the tech pack could get together with the fools who are buying the 1.8L TT and bang on all together :lol:


That is an incredibly naive post


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Waitwhat93 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Once you've used the Tech Pack in the TT and then try the SD card nav you will seem see how rubbish the SD nav is. Audi Connect is for the future trust me! Folk on here are always banging on about the tech pack costing to much. When you spend 30K on an Audi another £1500 really isn't that much for what you get! I also notice it's the people who don't have the tech pack who seem to rubbish it. Maybe the people who don't have the tech pack could get together with the fools who are buying the 1.8L TT and bang on all together :lol:
> ...


I know. It's just we have been in development for just over a year now with Audi Connect and I can tell you that some of the things which will be coming for it are awesome. Guess I need to separate actually working for Audi and me being part of this forum with folk that don't. Sorry for being so naive.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I meant the second half of your post 

Edit: Just gonna clarify my post a bit.

I am one of those 1.8 "fools"

I opted for the 1.8 as I drove the 2.0L twice and decided the 1.8 would be good enough for me and I got all the extra features I wanted + S-Line.

Yeah, I could've got the 2.0L and I could've got the Tech pack but I
1. Don't use Sat Nav enough to warrant 1.5K on something I use maybe once a month. My phone is good enough for that.
2. My daily commute is a road I consistently drive at 40-50mph and I occasionally will have chances to drive 60+ mph when going to see friends/family but even then it isn't normal to use the power of the 2.0.

The price of the SatNav/Tech pack isn't why people call it ridiculous or too much, it's more the fact that they have alternatives that are (for them!) better for their use and the Sat Nav just wouldn't be cost efficient.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stumardy said:


> Once you've used the Tech Pack in the TT and then try the SD card nav you will seem see how rubbish the SD nav is. Audi Connect is for the future trust me! Folk on here are always banging on about the tech pack costing to much. When you spend 30K on an Audi another £1500 really isn't that much for what you get! I also notice it's the people who don't have the tech pack who seem to rubbish it. Maybe the people who don't have the tech pack could get together with the fools who are buying the 1.8L TT and bang on all together :lol:


I'm sitting on the fence. I've ordered a 1.8 with the Tech pack.


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

elboobio said:


> SpaceMunkey said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't want to weigh in too strongly but I'm not surprised at all by the price.
> ...


I think you are saying the same thing as I am here. I didn't actually mention an Sd card based sat nav. Mine is a mk3 with mmi / vc sat nav without connect, which is likely to be what the retrofit is. Sat nav retrofit, nit tech pack retrofit.

I like the sat nav I have in mine but don't think I'm missing out by not having twitter and Google maps overlay


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd like to know, again, what's coming for Audi Connect. If you work for Audi, stumardy, perhaps you can give us some clues?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

SpaceMunkey said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceMunkey said:
> ...


Apologies I actually quoted the wrong post. It was the person who said the SD nav is poor in comparison to the tech pack that I meant to quote so sorry about that. I was in agreement with you, I'm in the position where I wouldn't mind paying the price for just the sat nav without connect features as I wouldn't use them anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

For me the advantage of connect is not the silly twitter stuff, it's the integration stuff.
So sending data to the car - yes, you can manually import it, but just sat at home google maps and hit send to the car.
it's just an easier and more natural way of doing it. You don't just get in the car and think, hmmm where should i go.

I've not manually added the POIs for cameras, but i like it but the thing doesnt warn you. Im sure Audi would not want to implement that as they would be seen as promoting speeding.. But i do agree at a VERY high-level many people don't see the value of connect. it is in it infancy, but things can only get better.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Obviously doesn't work for Audi's PR department!!!


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

I definitely agree that connectivity is the future but I'm not sure connect and a dedicated site isn't the way to do it.

I use gmail, google maps, and a android phone. When the phone is Bluetooth connected to the car I can search for and set destinations based on my contacts without manually importing. This sort of thing is the future!


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


I think you just need to tell us what things are actually coming for Audi Connect rather than outlining how good it will be or do you like keeping information to yourself like a lot of dealers/Audi personnel do? If you are going to contribute on a forum then contribute useful information, not keeping things to yourself. This is so annoying and petty.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you just need to tell us what things are actually coming for Audi Connect rather than outlining how good it will be or do you like keeping information to yourself like a lot of dealers/Audi personnel do? If you are going to contribute on a forum then contribute useful information, not keeping things to yourself. This is so annoying and petty.[/quote]

I think by calling some customers fools, the Audi employee was trying to provoke a reaction.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Given where they are in the league, perhaps he's right, but about all of us!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I think you just need to tell us what things are actually coming for Audi Connect rather than outlining how good it will be or do you like keeping information to yourself like a lot of dealers/Audi personnel do? If you are going to contribute on a forum then contribute useful information, not keeping things to yourself. This is so annoying and petty.[/quote]
:lol:


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree with the above posts. Saying Audi connect will be amazing does not make it so. If you're stating this then it says so far Audi have sold an unfinished product to consumers and without saying what new things are coming just means it will no doubt stay unfinished. Also force selling a product bundled in with options you know people want means you were also expecting it to be a difficult option to sell. Customers just want some honesty, if it's crap right now but in the future you're adding x,y and z then say that people would respect that a lot more and would be more likely to buy in. IMHO obviously.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

elboobio said:


> I agree with the above posts. Saying Audi connect will be amazing does not make it so. If you're stating this then it says so far Audi have sold an unfinished product to consumers and without saying what new things are coming just means it will no doubt stay unfinished. Also force selling a product bundled in with options you know people want means you were also expecting it to be a difficult option to sell. Customers just want some honesty, if it's crap right now but in the future you're adding x,y and z then say that people would respect that a lot more and would be more likely to buy in. IMHO obviously.


Think of it as an iPhone. The model mainly stays the same but the software gets added to with app's that different markets want.Funny thing is most of the software in already in Tech pack equipped cars, so this will be another blow to folk who haven't specced it!


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

The Audi A1 has the Tech pack in excess of £1200 and an option of Sat Nav once you have collected the car for £500

Generally the Tech pack has a lot more features with a better screen resolution.

Not sure why it couldn't be the same on the TT.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

stumardy said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the above posts. Saying Audi connect will be amazing does not make it so. If you're stating this then it says so far Audi have sold an unfinished product to consumers and without saying what new things are coming just means it will no doubt stay unfinished. Also force selling a product bundled in with options you know people want means you were also expecting it to be a difficult option to sell. Customers just want some honesty, if it's crap right now but in the future you're adding x,y and z then say that people would respect that a lot more and would be more likely to buy in. IMHO obviously.
> ...


Don't get me started on apple products. If you're comparing Audi to them then it speaks volumes. The thing is by the time anything useful comes of Audi connect it'll be time to change my car anyway. I agree to the extent that if some things come to connect that are really useful to a road user then it'll be worth the expense but asking people to pay for something that isn't yet fully functional and then not telling people what actually is coming, is no surprise why people like myself did not spec it. A lot of money for something that you don't know what it will do. Granted now I have to pay a similar price just for the nav without connect but at this time no connect is more than ok for me considering what it offers.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So what can we expect from this update to the tech pack? Is it still earmarked for June/July roll out? It's all good and well saying think of it as an iPhone but that resent really help with what possible new features we can expect, oh and of course the iPhone tends to be replaced every 12 months 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If it's like my iPhone it will come with really useful apps like Stocks & Shares, a Health app, Wallet and a way to find my friends. FFS.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

RoundSquare said:


> The Audi A1 has the Tech pack in excess of £1200 and an option of Sat Nav once you have collected the car for £500
> 
> Generally the Tech pack has a lot more features with a better screen resolution.
> 
> Not sure why it couldn't be the same on the TT.


I ordered the tech pack this time around because I didn't in my A1 & regretted it. I really only wanted it for the DVD play back & surround sound and as for the sat nav I really don't trust anything other than my TomTom. Is this wrong of me?'


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Sounds like smartphone mirroring is the way forward then... mines on a lease so while I might have thought about £500 anything more is a no.

can anyone advise whether the analogue input means that it is genuinely fuzzy or whether its passable and you can read the road names on google maps etc? Also can it be full screened on the VC or (probably more likely) is it limited to rectangle view between the dials?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I think if you're obsessed with tech packs, you've not been driving your TT properly.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

stumardy said:


> I think you just need to tell us what things are actually coming for Audi Connect rather than outlining how good it will be or do you like keeping information to yourself like a lot of dealers/Audi personnel do? If you are going to contribute on a forum then contribute useful information, not keeping things to yourself. This is so annoying and petty.


 :lol:[/quote]
Quality reply! Makes others question your credibility!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Ht1469 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you just need to tell us what things are actually coming for Audi Connect rather than outlining how good it will be or do you like keeping information to yourself like a lot of dealers/Audi personnel do? If you are going to contribute on a forum then contribute useful information, not keeping things to yourself. This is so annoying and petty.
> ...


Quality reply! Makes others question your credibility![/quote]

Very true. i misread it and thought he worked for Aldi.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


Very true. i misread it and thought he worked for Aldi.[/quote]

Ha ha


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You may find a few people on here work for Audi....
But, you really think people will put on a public forum forward looking product details? 
Kinda detrimental to continued employment..Just saying.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Once you've used the Tech Pack in the TT and then try the SD card nav you will seem see how rubbish the SD nav is. Audi Connect is for the future trust me! Folk on here are always banging on about the tech pack costing to much. When you spend 30K on an Audi another £1500 really isn't that much for what you get! I also notice it's the people who don't have the tech pack who seem to rubbish it. Maybe the people who don't have the tech pack could get together with the fools who are buying the 1.8L TT and bang on all together :lol:


The fools who are buying 1.8L TT? you arrogant moron.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I meant the second half of your post
> 
> Edit: Just gonna clarify my post a bit.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> You may find a few people on here work for Audi....
> But, you really think people will put on a public forum forward looking product details?
> Kinda detrimental to continued employment..Just saying.


 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You may find a few people on here work for Audi....
> ...


Quickest post and de-post I've read for a long time.

Perhaps the derogatory remark about Audi "pissing themselves laughing" about buying a 1.8 made you think twice !

Also who gives a flying fcuk whether Audi monitor the forums....they might want to take notice about their customer service and attitude towards their employer..the customer :?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


leopard said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

They certainly don't listen! hahahaha


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

leopard said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


+1 :lol: Was looking forward to seeing some replies to his post, edited it a lot quicker than he normally does


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I bottled it at the last minute. Anyway this is getting boring now everyone. The 1.8L TT is great, and I'm sure the not tech pack sat nav will be fine. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

But what about the tech pack updates ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

gogs said:


> But what about the tech pack updates ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sod that what about the TT Special edition spce's and when they are due out, thats todays meeting!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Is there a 1.8 special edition


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

gogs said:


> But what about the tech pack updates ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't got a clue what you're on about gogs :lol:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Yeah I bottled it at the last minute. Anyway this is getting boring now everyone. The 1.8L TT is great, and I'm sure the not tech pack sat nav will be fine. :lol:


Wise move to remove that one. Probably still picked up by Audi's special forum monitoring software I helped develop for them, but I can't tell you how that works at the moment :wink:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

R_TTS said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I bottled it at the last minute. Anyway this is getting boring now everyone. The 1.8L TT is great, and I'm sure the not tech pack sat nav will be fine. :lol:
> ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

leopard said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > But what about the tech pack updates ?
> ...


Hmmmm so it would seem ! Massive U-Turn me thinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

R_TTS said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I bottled it at the last minute. Anyway this is getting boring now everyone. The 1.8L TT is great, and I'm sure the not tech pack sat nav will be fine. :lol:
> ...


Ha ha ha, love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

stumardy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > But what about the tech pack updates ?
> ...


I couldn't give a turd about the special editions as I have a TT now so spill the beans on this tech pack update 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

4433allanr said:


> Obviously doesn't work for Audi's PR department!!!


I used to work for both H-D UK & Suzuki GB (amongst others) at different stages of my life & wouldn't dream about commenting on, or indeed dropping hints, on a BB of those respective manufacturers...


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

This has got off topic slightly and has become a bitching session about Audi (I am partly to blame). I'm sure those that work for Audi have some kind of gagging policy where employees are not allowed to talk about new products until a press release is issued, but on the same note I can see the annoyance at some Audi employees hyping up products with no evidence.

Back on topic I will be having the nav retrofitted by Audi but probably in July (moving house and car insurance due so bad month ahead). Once I have I'll be happy to post exactly what you get for the money if you want to make an informed decision on whether or not you feel it is actually worth the outlay.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

One willing guineapig. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> One willing guineapig.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I had hoped the cost was going to be in the hundreds rather than thousands but hey ho. It's only money.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

elboobio said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > One willing guineapig.
> ...


I hoped this too but someone posted earlier which makes a lot of sense - nearly everyone would opt to not get the tech pack when ordering for £1500 and instead get the retro fit for however much - say £600

They'd lose a lot of money that way.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


Same topic months ago and hope outweighed sensibility...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I only added the Tech pack for the sat nav. Although I like all that techie stuff normally I wasn't that interested in paying to get it in my car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd hoped that a pair of really hot, horny (possibly bi-sexual and willing to put on a show for me) young but not too tight girls were waiting for me on the bed in my hotel room when i returned last night...

Guess what? nope on that one too. 
It was just wishful thinking, but a little less wishful thinking and more probable too.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I'd hoped that a pair of really hot, horny (possibly bi-sexual and willing to put on a show for me) young but not too tight girls were waiting for me on the bed in my hotel room when i returned last night...
> 
> Guess what? nope on that one too.


Never mind, a Pot Noodle and a [email protected] is better than nothing :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was in Dubai, that could be a prison sentence... (pot noodle!)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hoped that a pair of really hot, horny (possibly bi-sexual and willing to put on a show for me) young but not too tight girls were waiting for me on the bed in my hotel room when i returned last night...
> ...


Now we don't know who he brought back to his room, no need to call them a [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

gogs said:


> So what can we expect from this update to the tech pack?


Perhaps the front camera will be enabled as a dash cam & I will be able to access it from 'my Audi' when out & about?


----------



## agk24764 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys. I am interested in a retrofit sat nav for MK3 TT and was happy from recent posts to see it appears on the Audi agenda but when I asked Audi UK they advised no decision reached on this. Can I ask what if any Audi dealerships in Uk have stated this is now an option. Is it on any formal Audi publications/updates? Thanks


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

agk24764 said:


> Hi guys. I am interested in a retrofit sat nav for MK3 TT and was happy from recent posts to see it appears on the Audi agenda but when I asked Audi UK they advised no decision reached on this. Can I ask what if any Audi dealerships in Uk have stated this is now an option. Is it on any formal Audi publications/updates? Thanks


Hasn't been officially announced yet mate.

Someone will likely post on here when it is.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

agk24764 said:


> Hi guys. I am interested in a retrofit sat nav for MK3 TT and was happy from recent posts to see it appears on the Audi agenda but when I asked Audi UK they advised no decision reached on this. Can I ask what if any Audi dealerships in Uk have stated this is now an option. Is it on any formal Audi publications/updates? Thanks


Not on any documentation I don't think yet, but I've had emails direct from Audi and my local dealer that it can be ordered. Parts are £1643 so with fitting you're looking at around £1800.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Audi UK have let the dealers know about it, but its not actually available to order from Audi UK yet. I think more news will follow in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## mikeyTTS (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mikeyTTS said:


> VagTec are doing it for 1200 fitted, their price has dropped from 1700 in the last week or so, in line with Audi dropping their prices. Now 1200 is a far more realistic price.


VagTec looked really good value that at first until you realise that you may want to add DAB and SIM access, fitting and a few other options. Before long you're looking at over £2000. :?


----------



## mikeyTTS (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Check carefully Vag Tec I approached them for some items, after the first email exchange I never heard from them again when I asked some questions.


----------



## mikeyTTS (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Genuine-Audi-TT- ... SwnNBXWrH5


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

What does it change with this? A part from the price.....

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TTS-8S-Navi ... SwNsdXTWtd


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> What does it change with this? A part from the price.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TTS-8S-Navi ... SwNsdXTWtd


That one is used and likely not from an Official dealer, the previous one linked is brand new and from an Audi dealer


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

The one ManuTT has linked is likely to be brand new and from the Audi parts department, as that was the price I was quoted just for the parts alone. I think Audi have been looking at making it slightly cheaper to have retrofitted though so watch this space.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Since he's a shop, and somewhere in uk, maybe one of you can go thereand ask more info..and maybe get a discount saying that Audi is cheaper..maybe!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Since he's a shop, and somewhere in uk, maybe one of you can go thereand ask more info..and maybe get a discount saying that Audi is cheaper..maybe!


Cambridgeshire is a bit far for me, but if someone lives more local could be a good shout to go find out some info.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

also, they explain some coding to do and, if they are able to do this kind of retrofit, maybe know something else more important or useful..


----------



## agk24764 (Feb 7, 2016)

Folks local dealer Glasgow Audi now advising they can retrofit Sat Nav only - cost to supply and fit is £1733. Considering cost with full Tech pack was £1800 seems a rip off. Plus sure I heard other dealers were a bit cheaper so is it worth shopping around - although would need to get closer to £1200 for me to seriously consider


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's not a rip off at all, if they made it much cheaper than the Tech Pack then people would spec without it and then get a retrofit.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

But isn't the Tech pack now just under £1500?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you would reasonably expect the effort or time needed post build to be more and the parts will but at full price..
So i cant say I'm surprised.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

As previously posted, I'll stick with Waze. However Sygic is worth a look for a phone based sat nag too, only because you can lay your phone flat on the dash and you can have a HUD. It's based on Tom Tom mapping so it works ok, it's £14.99 so, it sits between Waze at £0 and Audi sat nav at £1490, haha!!! You can trial the HUD free for 7 days and it's good fun.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> It's not a rip off at all, if they made it much cheaper than the Tech Pack then people would spec without it and then get a retrofit.


The Tech pack has a lot more on it than just Sat Nav alone.
Also Audi do that in some of their other models. A1 for example you can upgrade to Sat Nav for just over £500 whereas Tech Pack is over £1200 so I don't see why the TT is different. 
Not unless it is more than just software like on other models, which makes the price fair enough then.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The A3 was sd card based and £500. Very low res and nowhere near as good as most phone apps. I think we all agree that the new TT VC sat nav is class leading, and worth far more than the sd based system. I can't justify it but I know I will always wish I had it.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Between mishaps picking my car up today, the salesman did make a pitch for me getting the sat nav retrofitted. The beauty of this forum is that you are at least as clued up as they are, possibly more so. I told him it's not for me but asked him how much, he'll get back to me!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Between mishaps picking my car up today, the salesman did make a pitch for me getting the sat nav retrofitted. The beauty of this forum is that you are at least as clued up as they are, possibly more so. I told him it's not for me but asked him how much, he'll get back to me!


I bet he doesn't when he finds out how much it would be.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

haha!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

As always, I wouldn't set too much store by what we are told by the dealer, but mine did tell me that retro fit sat nav will only be from a certain model date, ie not available on all cars that have been built so far. As mine is a 2017MY it's possible, but perhaps not on very early cars.


----------



## wwwjosje (Jul 2, 2016)

my mk3 is build in april2015, 
my dealer, here in the Netherlands, could not tell me anything..... 

could it be available for my car ?; a retrofit ?


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> The A3 was sd card based and £500. Very low res and nowhere near as good as most phone apps. I think we all agree that the new TT VC sat nav is class leading, and worth far more than the sd based system. I can't justify it but I know I will always wish I had it.


That is true about the low res but that's probably more to do with the lower res screens rather than the Sat Nav software itself.


----------



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

Ive looked into this for you guys and its something that would require your REG or Chassis to check to see if each car is compatible.

The supplied and fitted price straight from Audi is £1500.00!!

If you require any for information please contact me on [email protected] or pm me.

Thanks


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

CreweAudiParts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive looked into this for you guys and its something that would require your REG or Chassis to check to see if each car is compatible.
> 
> ...


Thats what we thought it would cost, have you done any yet?


----------



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

No none as yet although a fair bit of interest in the idea!!!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

imho anyone happy to pay £1500 for sat nav must have more money than sense.
For a third of that price I might consider it; but £1500 - come on.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It will never be cheaper than the Tech Pack or no one would option the Tech Pack and would then get the retrofit.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> It will never be cheaper than the Tech Pack or no one would option the Tech Pack and would then get the retrofit.


I take your point but the tech pack has several other features apart from sat nav; although I suspect that anyone who specs the tech pack does so for the sat nav rather than anything else.
It still begs the question that if someone wasn't willing to pay for the tech pack why would they then pay a similar amount to have a retrofit of the sat nav? I suppose it might appeal to someone who bought a second hand mk3 without the tech pack and was desperate to have sat nav.
Anyway at £1500 its not for me.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's not really for people who didn't get it at order time though. Satnav is the main feature of the pack and the others aren't really interesting (wifi hotspot I'm talking about you).

It's for people who got a second hand, or bought from stock. People who will pay the extra.

Like I said, they aren't gonna sell it for less than the pack (or not by much) or they'll lose a bucket load of money.
Don't get me wrong, I wish they would, but it just doesn't and wouldn't make any sense for a company who wants to make money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Because many buy used cars, so have no "choice" in the matter and this is the only route.

Personally I'm more than glad Audi are taking this line, like others have said it would inhibit sales of the tech pack and the tech pack adds 1k to the resale value of the car used. Undercutting that price will impact resale for those of us who have paid for it in the first place. If you don't wanna pay for it, buy a tom-tom or use the crappy iphone.


----------

